# lake chautauqua



## chauncybear10 (May 2, 2004)

Making the trip to lake chautauqua next week. Has any one been there lately? Would love a fresh report on conditions.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I've never been there except in September and October. What do you fish for up there this time of year? Good luck!


----------



## chauncybear10 (May 2, 2004)

We fish for walleye and anyting else that bites. We will probably will catch crappie, bass, white bass, and maby a muskie. the seaon for bass and muskie dose not start untill the third weekend in june so we do not target these fish but the walleye, bass and muskie ussuly hold on the same structure and hit on the same lures.


----------



## LUND-1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello

My Dad And I Just Got Back From There 5/17. We Spent Back To Back Long Weekends Up There And The Walleye Fishing Has Been Tough. 1 5-1/5 Pound Walleye In 9-days. Just Asking Around There Has Been Alot Of 1-week With No Fish Stories To 2-3 Fish In One Weeks. We Did Well On Big Yellow Perch Worms/mimmows 8ft Over Weed Beds.
Where About's Are You Staying, What End Of The Lake. I Maybe Able To Point You In The Right Direction.
We Caught Alot Of Nice Bass (out Of Season) They Are Mixed In And Ready To Spawn. Along Will A Few Muskies.


----------



## chauncybear10 (May 2, 2004)

lund-1 thanks i sent you a private message hope to hear from you soon 

jim


----------



## LASER20 (May 5, 2004)

This Is A Great Place To Go Relax And Have A Great Time Fishing.been Going To This Lake Since I Was Little. One Side Of My Family Lives Right On The Lake So I Fish It Alot. Hope Everyone Has A Great Time There Fishing. "fish On".


----------



## chauncybear10 (May 2, 2004)

well the weather did not help us much but we did get a full day of fishing in on Sat. I managed to hook into the bigest fish of my life and loose it after 12-15min right at the boat. This fish must have been 25 pounds+. It straightened the hook on my crank bait out and bent the clasp on the steel leader out. Wish i could have just got a glimpse of the "pig with fins". My uncle did cath one muskie on a night crawler harnes and another buddie caught a few bass. For yours truley i managed to cath one white bass. Had a great time just being out side all weekend. I will be thinking about the one that got away for years to come. 
jim


----------

